# Cheap direct to garment machines



## hot_sauce52 (May 9, 2008)

are there any really cheap direct to garment machines, im just an 18 yr old kid that is working on a clothing line and dont want to spend to much but want to venture into dtg, currently im strictly screenprinting and iron ons but it seems dtg is good for one off prints. is there anywhere i can buy one of those homemade epson printers converted into a dtg machine?


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Cheap will equal pain in Butt 
Cheapest I heard about is 900 bucks ....

If you aren't doing alot of t-shirt printing than might be practical to sub contract it 
getting machine working properly, maintaining it, Inks ect...

I am 23 and way I got my toys was started to subcontract things
Than I made a little money so bought machine and went on and on like that
Now I got more machines than I know what to do with lol


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

mrbigjack50 said:


> Cheap will equal pain in Butt
> Cheapest I heard about is 900 bucks ....


I am not sure if anyone has every received the $900 printer and the inks are not included and they don't work (according to the posts on this forum). So please be careful with this. I would hate to see you lose money at this point. Best wishes with your company.

Mark


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I don;t think you get manual Lol
That is extra 9 thousand dollars

I bet you can get a good used DTG machine around 7 thous "yes not cheap" but it is a start


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I agree with Mark, there has been talk of this $900 machine but so far no one has recieved one, so I would be very very careful of that.

You wont find a cheap dtg machine. If you do you will get what you pay for Like Sean said above you can contact companies such as equipment zone or dtg america, and see if they have any refurbished machines for sale, but the cheapest you will probably find is around 7 or 8 thousand for a refurbished unit.


----------



## hot_sauce52 (May 9, 2008)

have any of you guys encountered those guys who make the dtg machines from printers,who are willing to sell them?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

There is this thread here http://www.t-shirtforums.com/diy-dtg/t32499.html, where members have made them for their own project, but I have not seen anyone who sells them. This is a great project, but I dont think you would get the stability of a commercial dtg machine. That is a great thread above but it is a very long read, although it has a lot of great info in it


----------



## dicedesignPHILLY (Sep 28, 2012)

I don't know if I would risk buying a "cheap" machine. Outsource your printing until you save up enough to buy some serious equipment.


----------



## BrandonZeciri (Jul 2, 2013)

I just purchased a printer from a guy that builds them down in Florida.
He charges:
$1,995 for the machine
$200 to crate it
and then shipping is roughly another $200

Ink isn't included... I just ordered it today, so we'll see. 
It's certainly way cheaper than anything else I've seen, but it's all I can afford so I'm taking a shot.


----------



## blingit (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi Brandon,
Can you give some details.
Because i also need to buy a new printer. I already have one from easy t printer but he don't ship out.
We have orders to do so for sure i need a back up for if he come.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

1. Get a part time job earning $10/hour.

2. Work 20 hours a week extra for $140 take home.

3. Spend 1-2 hours a day making designs. Use a contract DTG printer to sell your designs while saving $140/week.

4. Build a fan base for 12 months.

5. After a year, you will have $7000 saved from the extra job plus a fan base plus any profits from selling shirts.

6. Buy a decent DTG printer.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

